# Help: Offence of Impersonating an Officer?



## ggranatstein (13 Feb 2009)

Hello,

I could use a little help: 

Is it an offence to impersonate an officer in the CF (with overseas experience)?

I know that the criminal code forbids:

"Personating peace officer

130. Every one who

(a) falsely represents himself to be a peace officer or a public officer, or

(b) not being a peace officer or public officer, uses a badge or article of uniform or equipment in a manner that is likely to cause persons to believe that he is a peace officer or a public officer, as the case may be,

is guilty of an offence punishable on summary conviction."

But "Peace Officer" only includes a member of the CF when that person is acting in quasi-police functions. 

Any help or previous experience would be useful. If you need more details, please PM me.

Mods: If this is in the wrong forum, apologies - please move.

Cheers.


----------



## dapaterson (13 Feb 2009)

The definition of "public officer" in the Criminal code is:



> "public officer" includes
> 
> (a) an officer of customs or excise,
> 
> ...



"Overseas experience" (which isn't defined anywhere, and could be construed to include the time the CF sent me to a four star hotel in Boston) has no bearing.


----------



## Neill McKay (13 Feb 2009)

It seems to me that it's an offence to wear a CF uniform for the purpose of passing one's self off as a CF member when one isn't, but a quick look at the National Defence Act and the Criminal Code hasn't turned that section up.  But that may be a useful starting point for you.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (13 Feb 2009)

N. McKay said:
			
		

> It seems to me that it's an offence to wear a CF uniform for the purpose of passing one's self off as a CF member when one isn't, but a quick look at the National Defence Act and the Criminal Code hasn't turned that section up.  But that may be a useful starting point for you.



Article 419 of the Criminal Code


> Unlawful use of military uniforms or certificates
> 
> 419. Every one who without lawful authority, the proof of which lies on him,
> (a) wears a uniform of the Canadian Forces or any other naval, army or air force or a uniform that is so similar to the uniform of any of those forces that it is likely to be mistaken therefor,
> ...



But, depending on the circumstances, actions or intent of the alleged offender this article may not be applicable.



			
				Habitant said:
			
		

> I could use a little help:
> 
> Is it an offence to impersonate an officer in the CF (with overseas experience)?  . . .



If you suspect that an individual claiming to be a member of the CF is not what he claims to be then perhaps your best course of action would be to report the circumstances to your local police, particularly if said individual is using his alleged military service as a means to fraudulently acquire money, goods or services.

However, if this is a case of an individual who is claiming that he served overseas with no other intent than to make himself look good (the classic "Walt") then the police may not consider it a priority to investigate.


----------



## mariomike (13 Feb 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> "Overseas experience" (which isn't defined anywhere,



Canadian World War veterans who served overseas, or on the "high seas", receive higher priority than those who did not when claiming VAC benefits.


----------



## dapaterson (13 Feb 2009)

Yes, but there is a specific legal term for that (which escapes me at the moment).  "Overseas experience" isn't defined by statue or regulation anywhere.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (13 Feb 2009)

Ive run into a few people claiming to be in the military with some sort of special experience, like deployments, or some other fabled act of bravery.  When ever I mention I am in the CF as well, these people usually tend to clam right up.


----------



## Kat Stevens (13 Feb 2009)

If he's just a guy in civys gobbing off in a bar, there's not much you can do, other than drag him out back and tune him up.  If he's wearing a uniform with a full rack of medals, call the cops.


----------



## riggermade (13 Feb 2009)

the initial post is a little vague to what impersonation is happening....how many guys claim to be something they are not to get a piece of tail


----------



## Gunnar (14 Feb 2009)

None of them.  We're all honest upstanding citizens.  Especially if we're Doctors/Airborne/Snipers who have their own rock bands.  I mean, as a professional in those areas,  you can't afford to lie.


----------



## AJC (24 Feb 2009)

If we start turning in people for impersonating officers, our HQ's will empty out in a hurry.


----------



## Lil_T (24 Feb 2009)

riggermade said:
			
		

> the initial post is a little vague to what impersonation is happening....how many guys claim to be something they are not to get a piece of tail



is this a serious question? I ask because it made me giggle.

I think in that particular circumstance everyone; male or female has been guilty of pretending to be something they're not, as a means to an end.


----------



## - m i l l e y - (24 Feb 2009)

Overall, the answer to the question posed, Yes.  Yes, it is an offense to impersonate an officer in the CF.


----------



## daftandbarmy (24 Feb 2009)

Habitant said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I could use a little help:
> 
> ...



OK, I have to ask: Why do you want to know? Did you catch somebody out?


----------



## - m i l l e y - (24 Feb 2009)

I thought the same, but didn't ask.
Do you believe you caught somebody in the act, or we're you thinking of doing it yourself?


----------



## BinRat55 (25 Feb 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> is this a serious question? I ask because it made me giggle.
> 
> I think in that particular circumstance everyone; male or female has been guilty of pretending to be something they're not, as a means to an end.



Rhetorically speaking, I think you over-analyzed the point - although I giggled too (only 'cause it's true), however being a Pulitzer prize winner in literature and a very well respected professor at Harvard University, I have to say I like the way you posed your remarks!!

 :king:


----------



## ltmaverick25 (25 Feb 2009)

Hah, in that past I suppose I am guilty of many offences incured while trying to get into someones bedroom.  Not that it ever worked, often..... ;D


----------



## Lil_T (25 Feb 2009)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Rhetorically speaking, I think you over-analyzed the point - although I giggled too (only 'cause it's true), however being a Pulitzer prize winner in literature and a very well respected professor at Harvard University, I have to say I like the way you posed your remarks!!
> 
> :king:



:rofl:   touché


----------



## reccecrewman (2 Mar 2009)

I'm gonna start digging.... I remember a few years ago reading about a man in London, Ontario who was nailed for impersonating an Army Captain. He used to wander around the downtown area in a set of impeccable CF's and a briefcase.... board buses and just float around town in CF's. I think he was handicapped if I'm not mistaken..... Time to hit google.


----------



## geo (2 Mar 2009)

A man  in impeccable CFs and a briefcase - wandering around the public transit system ?

Odd - but not impossible for certain Captains I know >


----------

